# The end of Nesaea



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1095-8339.2011.01126.x/abstract

Check this out. I have the full text, and it's quite interesting. Keys between the genera don't always seem consistent, and species from _Ammannia_ and _Nesaea_ have always been pretty tough to tell apart. No names have been changed yet, as far as I know.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Cavan,

Thank you for keeping us updated; things are always changing! If I am reading this correctly does that mean that eventually we should see Nesaea becoming _Ammannia?_


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes. All _Nesaea_ species will be absorbed by _Ammannia_, as, according to the paper, the differences between the genera are not consistent. Formal name changes will be made in a future article, presumably by the same authors.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like some updates for the plant finder...

I think its a pity it wasn't the other way around since the name Nesea has a nicer ring to it then Ammannia


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Only one extra syllable! That's not so bad.  

None of the changes have actually happened yet. But text additions/new photos of other stuff should probably be next anyway.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

But Ammania sounds rather similar to ammonia... while Nesea sounds like a chocolate milk!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.3100/025.018.0101#.UhAFoT-BWCh


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Finally!
If you have access to the full text: what do they do with Nesaea triflora (L. f.) Kunth? There's the name Ammannia triflora R.Br. ex Benth.: http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl/record/kew-2633835, apparently referring to a different species.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I see _Ammannia triflora_ R.Br. ex Benth as accepted and _Nesaea triflora_ (L.f.) Kunth subsp. _lupembensis_ Verde as unaccepted/synonym. Beyond that, I'll have to find out.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I noticed just now that tropicos.org is already updated with the data from the Graham & Gandhi paper. 
_Lythrum triflorum_ L. f. = _Nesaea triflora_ (L. f.) Kunth => _Ammannia mauritiana_ S.A. Graham & Gandhi (2013). As far as I understand, that's the species we know as aquarium plant.
http://www.tropicos.org/Name/100390626
_Ammannia triflora_ R. Br. ex Benth. (a synonym is A. pubiflora) is apparently a species endemic to northern Australia.
http://www.tropicos.org/Name/100287435
http://www.anbg.gov.au/abrs/online-resources/flora/stddisplay.xsql?pnid=46797


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I have tons of this nesaea triflora growing outside right now. Will I be able to go it as well if they change the name?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

BruceF said:


> I have tons of this nesaea triflora growing outside right now. Will I be able to go it as well if they change the name?


Already happened. Any changes so far? Any in flower or fruit? If so, it may be beneficial for you to make a specimen and send it to me.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll watch for flowers but I have been pinching it back pretty hard.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Don't let me down...Bruce.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes, we want those flowers and Dont forget: 

I'll tell you once more
Before I get off the floor
Don't bring me down
Don't bring me down, Bruce!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

The weather here is a little unpredictable. This year we didn't have snakes. I will try moving the tub into the sun a little more.

ps
A common mondegreen in the song is the perception that, following the title line, Lynne shouts "Bruce!". According to the liner notes of the ELO compilation Flashback, he is saying a made-up lyric, "Grroosss," which some have suggested sounds like the Bavarian expression "Grüß Gott." After the song's release, so many people had misinterpreted the word as "Bruce" that Lynne actually began to sing the word as "Bruce" for fun at live shows.[5]


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you for the ELO trivia. They are one of my all-time favorites


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Stop pressuring poor Bruce, you lot.  If you need flowers and/or fruit from the former N. triflora, I can do that easily enough. My plants like to flower. And make seeds. And engage in other such plantlike activities.

I also currently have some little baggies of fertile seeds in my seed bank (which is actually just a little betta bowl filled with such baggies). I've grown a number of (formerly) N. triflora specimens from seed this year (and one little oddball volunteer specimen popped up in what used to be a Lilaeopsis pot that I can't figure out the identity of—doesn't quite match any of the three that I'm growing (A. pedicellata 'Golden', A. crassicaulis, and the former N. triflora). Could be an immature A. crass. plant, maybe, or A. pedicellata reverting to wild-type coloration. Waiting patiently for flowers so I can find out.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Aug 3, 2013)

Hahahahahaha I sang it in my head\\/
Don't let me down...
*Buce*!

It's a shame a newb like me just starts getting into nesaeas & they go changing everything...:retard: lol


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This plant which obviously is not nesaea is still growing outside. It has been through a few hard frosts already and I am wondering now if I can overwinter it outside? 

I did plant a bunch inside so it will not be a great loss.


----------

